# S7 Dokumentation



## ssound1de (26 Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte S7-Programme sauber dokumentieren (ohne abgeschnittene Kommentare bzw. Zeilenumbrüche, die den Code trennen.

Was gibt's denn da so?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Februar 2009)

Mir fällt da auf Anhieb "DOCPRO" ein. Wir haben Kunden, die die Programme damit ausdrucken und in die Schaltschränke legen. Sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus! Ich weiss aber nicht, was das kostet. Wir liefern unsere Programme nur auf CD aus...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## crash (26 Februar 2009)

Infos zu DOCPRO.
kostet 742€ Liste.


----------

